# What is your job?



## Yimmj (Apr 27, 2013)

This is just a fun little thread, to see where ss.org members get their money for all of those NGDs. Anyways, where do you work? do you like it?

I work at a Japanese Hibachi Restaurant (Benihanna style if you're familiar) and i am a waiter there, its a sweet gig. Because of the diversity of the kitchen and staff, there is 4 languages spoken, so sometimes in the back of house it can sound like total chaos, when theres spanish, chinese, english, and indonesian 

side note: who else in ss.org is bilingual or trilingual?


----------



## Draceius (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a full time student who does part time maths tuition, I'm currently applying for a few teaching assistant jobs because tuition doesn't pay that well for gcse tutors.


----------



## Deathbykidd (Apr 27, 2013)

I work at a screen printing shop 2 hours a day during the week days. Not a bad first job I would have to say.


----------



## bandinaboy (Apr 27, 2013)

I AM CAT BUG!



haaaaaa
jk I teach guitar lessons every friday
as well as record local bands
as well help my mom with her business lifting furniture
as well as whore my broke ass.... Wut

During the summer I teach privately too
and Scoop ice cream as well...
I do too many small jobs. But you have to wear a lot of hats as a musician.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am an Architecture graduate student receiving my masters in a week . Soon I'll be working for a local boston firm that I interviewed with last week. If i didn't love this profession then there's no way I could do it, its way to stressful but so rewarding.


----------



## DanakinSkywalker (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm the guy that gets carts and puts them back in the lobby at a supermarket for minimum wage... Can't be a cashier (at least $2.50 raise) because 19 is the youngest you have to be to be able to sell alcohol in my state. Wooooooo life.


----------



## mcd (Apr 27, 2013)

Im an Analysis for the marine corps training and education command


----------



## skeels (Apr 27, 2013)

Tree killer.


----------



## facepalm66 (Apr 27, 2013)

Comunication & IT technician


----------



## ddtonfire (Apr 27, 2013)

Training to be a Naval Aviator... wings in 3 months or so!


----------



## Ill-Gotten James (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a nurse, but in my mind I like to think that I am a FUCKING METAL NURSE

What ever the hell a fucking metal nurse may be is subject to your interpretation I love my job though.


----------



## Daf57 (Apr 27, 2013)

Currently an IT manager and web application programmer - working for a local communications company (3 radio stations). Do some free lance web sites on the side for hobby money


----------



## soliloquy (Apr 27, 2013)

i work as an 'every day banking' agent for a bank

my second job is working retail at wal-mart. thats just part time


----------



## Eric Christian (Apr 27, 2013)

I'm a Journeyman Auto Body Technician. I worked at a Ford dealership for 10 years and now at an independent shop for 8 years. I'm fully versed in all facets of the industry including Frame, Body & Paint.


----------



## ferret (Apr 27, 2013)

Programmer, with a focus on infrastructure, mainframe and security.


----------



## oracles (Apr 27, 2013)

I drive CAT 797F haul trucks. For those of you wondering what that is: Cat Products: Products  Machines  Off-Highway Trucks  Mining Trucks  797F


----------



## Don Vito (Apr 27, 2013)

I clean swimming pools. It's hot and I always smell like chlorine :/


----------



## WarriorOfMetal (Apr 27, 2013)

I work at Guitar Center in Boston, and do freelance stagehand work on the side when I can.


----------



## kevdes93 (Apr 27, 2013)

i make and deliver pizza for a local family owned business but ill be working for some ritzy french bistro in a few weeks. wherever the money is i suppose


----------



## Vhyle (Apr 28, 2013)

Welder/machinist for the Army. I love the job itself, but the rest of it... not so much.


----------



## Adrian-XI (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm an armament technician in the RAAF.


----------



## Lasik124 (Apr 28, 2013)

I am a guitar instructor at a local music school teaching classes and private lessons. Helping people learn to play and appreciate music is a wonderful feeling


----------



## pink freud (Apr 28, 2013)

Designer in the aerospace industry.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 28, 2013)

Whoa, seriously diverse amount of jobs here lol


----------



## myampslouder (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a biological wastewater treatment plant operator


----------



## acexxxoasis (Apr 28, 2013)

Im a security guard/ mechanic. full time father.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a journeyman Heavy duty equipment mechanic 

Off road equipment and heavy duty trucks.

I love it and have been looking forward to going to work everyday for years.


----------



## guitarguyMT (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a full time student as well as a full time shift manager at a restaurant I personally consider to be one of the tenth circle of hell that Dante forgot to mention. I take the bad with the good though, because this restaurant job makes it easy to request time off for gigs out of town because there's no limit to vacation time. The full time student part is what's pissing me off though; this is my fifth fucking year, all I need to graduate are gen eds that have absolutely nothing to do with my major or minor and it takes up three to five hours of every day I could be using to write for my band, practice and improve, and fly fish.


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Apr 28, 2013)

I work at Maton guitars in the body prep section


----------



## Manurack (Apr 28, 2013)

Just started my new job at Canadian Tire, I work in the Garden Center. I do more than play with flowers and roses lol today was so shitty, I was hauling around 75 pound bags of animal manure


----------



## ZeroS1gnol (Apr 28, 2013)

Two days a week Im a financial admin/office-operations manager type of thing at an NGO network organisation. The remaining days of the week I work as a freelance illustrator. Plenty variety in my working week


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

English teacher at an elementary school in South Korea.


----------



## tacotiklah (Apr 28, 2013)

Full-time student pursuing a degree in General Business. As a hobby thing, I'm buying up gear to make a sweet rehearsal spot in hopes of letting people rent it out for a couple hours a day as a way to make a few extra bucks for other things.

Beyond that I'm just lazy as hell.


----------



## Xardoniak (Apr 28, 2013)

Chronic Masturbator.






Aka student.


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 28, 2013)

Professional Gardener. I also do a little bit of Landscaping. The only things I don't like about it are the winter months when it snows, my boss and the idiots I sometimes have to work with. Other than that, it's cool.


----------



## snowblind56 (Apr 28, 2013)

Full time daddy daycare. Actively seeking to abandon that position...


----------



## anthonyferguson (Apr 28, 2013)

Organ builder/tuner/ladder ascender


----------



## Qweklain (Apr 28, 2013)

Cisco Network Engineer, currently 3rd Level at State Farm Insurance HQ.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 28, 2013)

Pleasantly surprised by all of the military peeps sticking with their passion. I'm a CIWS tech attached to a destroyer in the USN.

I fix these...


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2013)

Brewery Worker/Sensory-Quality Panelist/HazMat Responder

MillerCoors Milwaukee Brewery - ISC


----------



## Spaceman_Spiff (Apr 28, 2013)

Well...I don't fix badass guns or teach or build anything awesome...but I do unload trucks and stock product at a grocery store...


----------



## trickae (Apr 28, 2013)

Electrical Engineer

I design power stations for a living for a major multinational. I don't have a life and work ridiculous hours. I have a mortgage and hence very few NGD's - but lots of FS threads.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 28, 2013)

Xardoniak said:


> Chronic Masturbator.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 well honesty always earns you some points!


----------



## Labrie (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a paramedic most of the time. When I'm not at that job I'm a volunteer firefighter and full time dad.


----------



## setsuna7 (Apr 28, 2013)

Certified Trainer at the Hard Rock Cafe Kuala Lumpur.


----------



## Watty (Apr 28, 2013)

Engineer in the Energy Industry


----------



## glpg80 (Apr 28, 2013)

Embedded Technician/Applications Engineer for a security firm. I hand build prototypes and work under the Chief and Senior Engineer.

I am also a Software Engineer/Programmer for testing cellular/military RF communication antennas.

I'm also a part time student to finish two BS degrees in Electrical/Computer Engineering and eventually a masters in Computer Science.

I love my jobs but i have no social life.


----------



## MontaraMike (Apr 28, 2013)

I work for my self as a computer repair drone, but my boss is an a$$


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 28, 2013)

Welder. Currently unemployed. Quit my last job (Railcar repair) to help my mom out while she underwent treatment for lung cancer. 

Looking for another job now. Thinking about getting into pipe welding, but not sure if I want to spend the cash up front to buy a welder, and set my truck up as a welding rig. 

Extremely helpful that my wife makes some damn decent money as a Nurse Practitioner. Give me a little more leeway in job hunting. We don't _need _ my income to survive comfortably.

EDIT:

Someone mentioned it earlier: Yea, there's a lot of different folks from different walks of life here. Everything from low-income service industry, to Doctors (poopyaligator?), and everything in between. Part of the reason I dig this place.


----------



## Wrecklyss (Apr 28, 2013)

U.S. Army Sapper (find and neutralize IEDs and roadside bombs) full time, part time speaker system designer/builder, part time student working on engineering degree and trying to learn my 3rd language.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 28, 2013)

Office drone, but in a place where I believe in the mission. Best part of the job? Taking care of employees who are going through crises, and being able to help.

Worst theoretical part of the job? If there's ever a huge disaster, I'm one of the people who gets to triage, and therefore would have to decide who gets no care because they'll likely die anyway. 



Yimmj said:


> side note: who else in ss.org is bilingual or trilingual?



I used to have full fluency in 5 languages, and could speak a few more. At this point, I only think I can be fluent in three, but I'm sure I could regain that former level if I get dropped somewhere for a few months....


----------



## TravisWright (Apr 28, 2013)

music teacher, artist, and bar back


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 28, 2013)

Explorer said:


> I used to have full fluency in 5 languages, and could speak a few more. At this point, I only think I can be fluent in three, but I'm sure I could regain that former level if I get dropped somewhere for a few months....




wow really? what languages? where did you learn all of them? how!?


----------



## Church2224 (Apr 28, 2013)

I own my own landscape and property maintenance business.

Basically, I cut a lot of grass


----------



## Jake (Apr 28, 2013)

Full time student for most of the year. 

When I'm not at school I am a Building Supervisor for Food & Beverage at Hersheypark working 100 hour weeks


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a lab technician, I do C02 and ash elemental analysis. I like it, its interesting enough and pays pretty good so I'm content.


----------



## WestOfSeven (Apr 28, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> Welder. Currently unemployed. Quit my last job (Railcar repair) to help my mom out while she underwent treatment for lung cancer.
> 
> Looking for another job now. Thinking about getting into pipe welding, but not sure if I want to spend the cash up front to buy a welder, and set my truck up as a welding rig.
> 
> ...


 
Do it man. Look at what the welders that work in the alberta oil sands make, it's unreal. They have a wicked hard time finding motivated tradesman and basically just throw money at you.

I have a ln 25 wire feeder I'd let go uber cheap. if you ever feel the need to go that route pm me and we can work something out.


----------



## matt397 (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a Journeyman Carpenter/Scaffolder and Foreman at my place of work. I love working/building, I hate being a Foreman.


----------



## Danukenator (Apr 28, 2013)

Student studying economics and geography. Ideally, I'll end up with a research position or (dreams here) as a professor. Shit, lots of time ahead of me so we'll see.

During the summer I'm a server at a club.


----------



## Chuck (Apr 28, 2013)

I am still in high school (not for much longer !!!) and just work part time at Mickey D's, which I will be leaving here in a month or so


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 28, 2013)

I work at American Eagle trying to convince people to buy clothes. Up until about a month ago I had been working in the restaurant business. My first job was at McDonald's and then I was a cook at a local restaurant.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> I fix these...



Haha, I always got a kick out of it when they'd test those things while I was deployed. Even deep in the bowels of the ship where me and all the other spooks were, we could hear the BZZZZZZZZZZZT. BZZZZZZZZZZZT. BZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. BZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZT. I wanted to go topside and watch, but we weren't allowed because they were usually testing DU rounds.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 28, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> but we weren't allowed because they were usually testing DU rounds.



That stopped you guys? Fuckin' Navy.

I've got a picture somewhere of me wearing a belt of DU rounds like Rambo. Also got a picture of me biting the exposed sabot. Hell, I've done just about every dumb thing you could do with them, short of pleasuring myself.

....I also get a very thorough, extensive and moderately invasive physical from the VA every few months. Wonder if they're related


----------



## Elliott Jeffries (Apr 28, 2013)

Telecom technician. The best thing is that it's a union job. Get yourself into any job that has a union if you're getting a day job. Also put yourself on the path to success in the music industry, get a plan and stick with it.


----------



## Leuchty (Apr 28, 2013)

Production manager for a architectural coatings manufacturer.

I also speak fluent German.


----------



## JosephAOI (Apr 28, 2013)

Misery Theory said:


> I am still in high school (not for much longer !!!) and just work part time at Mickey D's, which I will be leaving here in a month or so



Same. Except I'm gonna stay workin' at McDonald's for a while. Nowhere else better to go :/


----------



## angus (Apr 28, 2013)

Seemingly a professional student- 4 degrees done, and working on #5 and 6. 

Beyond that, I've designed and sold a number of different technologies as a biomedical engineer.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Apr 28, 2013)

Me and my cousin own a computer repair/sales shop.
He services business and pretty much spends all day programing and maintaining servers while I run the shop fixing computers and selling them


----------



## Trespass (Apr 28, 2013)

Jazz musician, classical accompanist, music director for a variety of different people/places. Teach privately and one day a week through a school.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 28, 2013)

I currently work in the Military Intelligence Industry and I'm pursuing my MBA at night. Basically two full time jobs right there but I enjoy it.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

JSanta said:


> I currently work in the Military Intelligence Industry and I'm pursuing my MBA at night. Basically two full time jobs right there but I enjoy it.



NSA? Hanover's close to Meade, right?


----------



## JSanta (Apr 28, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> NSA? Hanover's close to Meade, right?



Not working for the NSA unfortunately (and yes, Hanover is very close), that is somewhere I want to work in the future. Almost impossible to get sponsored for a Poly for my clearance. I've only been out of the Army a couple of years so I have time to make that job happen. I landed a great job after only five years in the service, so I can't complain at all.


----------



## mikernaut (Apr 28, 2013)

Video game artist for 13 years. ( texture and concept artist)

I've worked at Bioware, Raven Software and currently at Humanhead Studios. 



MaxOfMetal said:


> Brewery Worker/Sensory-Quality Panelist/HazMat Responder
> 
> MillerCoors Milwaukee Brewery - ISC



Max needs to hook us up with some Beers


----------



## Mordacain (Apr 28, 2013)

mikernaut said:


> Video game artist for 13 years. ( texture and concept artist)
> 
> I've worked at Bioware, Raven Software and currently at Humanhead Studios.



You worked at Bioware?!?!? You are officially my sso.org god now 

I provide technical support for a database company. Sometimes I even get unchained from my desk to go onsite and replace hardware on occasion.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

JSanta said:


> Not working for the NSA unfortunately (and yes, Hanover is very close), that is somewhere I want to work in the future. Almost impossible to get sponsored for a Poly for my clearance. I've only been out of the Army a couple of years so I have time to make that job happen. I landed a great job after only five years in the service, so I can't complain at all.



What'd you do when you were in? Where you a linguist, or did you work on the signals/systems side of things? I was an Arabic linguist in the Navy for 5 years, myself.


----------



## JSanta (Apr 28, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> What'd you do when you were in? Where you a linguist, or did you work on the signals/systems side of things? I was an Arabic linguist in the Navy for 5 years, myself.



Believe it or not I was an Infantryman! Not really the MOS you think of going into the defense industry, but I had a strong background in operations and that is what got me the job. I was able to translate those skills into project management very easily; obviously my knowledge of the military didn't hurt. 

Arabic linguist? Not an easy language to learn, had a lot of friends wash out of the school, so I commend you!


----------



## Fiction (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a chef for the time being, Always wanted to work in the software side of IT, But my dumb ass flunked high school. So after I finish my trade as a chef, I'll either be going back to University for IT or continuing as a Chef. I'd like to end up owning my own cafe type restaurant. Local hangout type shop.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 28, 2013)

I'm a speech-language pathologist. 

I work at a local hospital doing inpatient and outpatient rehab services. I evaluate and treat patients for various disorders and issues affecting their speech, their ability to use/understand language, and their ability to eat and swallow safely and efficiently. I treat patients ranging from newborn babies with feeding difficulties to elderly people who have had strokes, and all ages in between.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'm a speech-language pathologist.
> 
> I work at a local hospital doing inpatient and outpatient rehab services. I evaluate and treat patients for various disorders and issues affecting their speech, their ability to use/understand language, and their ability to eat and swallow safely and efficiently. I treat patients ranging from newborn babies with feeding difficulties to elderly people who have had strokes, and all ages in between.



Cool, that's what my sister does. Rather, it's what she's _qualified_ to do. Right now she's working as a speech therapist for a special-needs school in Texas.


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 28, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'm a speech-language pathologist.
> 
> I work at a local hospital doing inpatient and outpatient rehab services. I evaluate and treat patients for various disorders and issues affecting their speech, their ability to use/understand language, and their ability to eat and swallow safely and efficiently. I treat patients ranging from newborn babies with feeding difficulties to elderly people who have had strokes, and all ages in between.



Cool! My mom is a speech path, actually. She works in elementary schools though. Ironically, I stutter


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 28, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Cool, that's what my sister does. Rather, it's what she's _qualified_ to do. Right now she's working as a speech therapist for a special-needs school in Texas.



That's awesome! Good for her!  It is great, fulfilling work to help children with special needs. When I was in graduate school I spent a brief time at a special-needs school, but I just realized that the medical field was a better fit for me.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Apr 28, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> Cool! My mom is a speech path, actually. She works in elementary schools though. Ironically, I stutter



The greatest professor I ever had in college or graduate school was a brilliant guy who had done groundbreaking work in fluency disorders and was trying to launch an entirely new approach for helping people who stutter. 

And he stuttered severely!


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 28, 2013)

I guess I'll chime in. Molecular Biologist. I work for a CRO (contract research organization) that evaluates drug safety for large pharma and smaller biotech companies. Essentially the place does a lot of drug testing on animal models. Thankfully, I don't handle any of that stuff directly. I mainly do biodistribution analysis for potential gene and stem cell therapy products.

This involves extracting DNA from lots of tissue samples from the animals dosed with the stuff and detecting the DNA of whatever virus or stem cell line was given to them since it will be distinct from the background genomic DNA. Lots of DNA purification, and lots of real-time PCR.

Also, western blotting, cell culture stuff, restriction enzyme digesting, etc...

It's a lot less exciting than it sounds. Really I just do lots of paperwork and try to follow tons of regulations so the FDA doesn't get angry . Hopefully, I'll be back in school soon though.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 28, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> It's a lot less exciting than it sounds. .



Which is saying something .


----------



## Tyler (Apr 28, 2013)

I work at Petsmart part time while attending Community college.


----------



## Captain Butterscotch (Apr 28, 2013)

I work the WalMart service desk. I'm the guy that gets cussed out by grandma because I can't take her 15 cent coupon because it expired a week ago. I'm also about to finish my 2 year degree at a local college. Thank God.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 28, 2013)

s_k_mullins said:


> I'm a speech-language pathologist.
> 
> I work at a local hospital doing inpatient and outpatient rehab services. I evaluate and treat patients for various disorders and issues affecting their speech, their ability to use/understand language, and their ability to eat and swallow safely and efficiently. I treat patients ranging from newborn babies with feeding difficulties to elderly people who have had strokes, and all ages in between.



so thats how you have a weekly NGD.........

hmm interesting from these last couple pages ive learned a ridiculous amount about you guys, its been said before... but good people here!


----------



## Webmaestro (Apr 28, 2013)

User Experience Designer


----------



## groverj3 (Apr 29, 2013)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Which is saying something .



When some people see sciency sounding words in a sentence they automatically think it's something interesting. 

The science behind making shit work is interesting... but in practice, actually doing any of it is boring, repetitive, and carpal tunnel inducing movement of small volumes of clear liquids between different small tubes. Luckily, I think I'm on my way out soon!

In reality, the job is 80% bullshit and paperwork. Kind of like Office Space wearing lab coats 

But, at least it's easy.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 29, 2013)

I own & operate a pizzeria.


----------



## Handbanana (Apr 29, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> That stopped you guys? Fuckin' Navy.
> 
> I've got a picture somewhere of me wearing a belt of DU rounds like Rambo. Also got a picture of me biting the exposed sabot. Hell, I've done just about every dumb thing you could do with them, short of pleasuring myself.
> 
> ....I also get a very thorough, extensive and moderately invasive physical from the VA every few months. Wonder if they're related



Yeah we haven't used DU for a while. We use Tungsten ELC's. I'm actually a B2 guy, so the latest and greatest. At least until we get lasers....haha


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 29, 2013)

That is pretty much me. For those who don't get the reference, its a character from the movie "Clerks". I work at a gas station 5 times a week, 3 overnight shifts and 2 day shifts so I basically never know when i'm sleeping. Overnights I stock the coolers and clean a good bit, come morning time I put food on the rollergrill and make coffee. While doing all this I deal with customers, usually rude ones though I have made a few friends. They get rude cause I ask for the ID when they buy alcohol. Its our policy to ID everyone and we can't sell alcohol to them if the ID is expired. Seriously i've had people throw change at me because they where so mad, had people slam beer bottles on the counter and scream at me multiple times. 
Then when the manager comes in, he always finds something to bitch at me about, no matter how minuscule it is, he will find it. I got bitched at today cause the personal trash can behind the counter had a cup in it when he came in and the trash cans are supposed to be empty beginning of every shift. My old managers LOVED ME, so not sure what his problem is.
Day shifts are pretty easy, stock and clean a bit while dealing with customers mostly. 

Currently looking for another job closer to home instead of 40 minutes away, probably another gas station as its something i've grown to like a bit and I know I can do (Seriously its stupid easy). Preferably I want to work at a non franchised gas station where the manager/owner is fairly laid back about things as long as work gets done, while taking classes to get a degree of some sort to help me become a counselor or social worker of some sort.


----------



## Mendez (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a full time student, although next semester I might be a part time student. Going for a Computer Science degree. Currently, I work part time at pizza hut delivering them pizzas. Shitty job, but its very flexible and allows me to go to school and skip work days when finals hit.

Can't wait to graduate!!!


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 29, 2013)

I work as an IT-Support Technichian and Support PC's and Laptops....

and i fucking hate it.
Reasons?

1. The work is boring. it's the same thing over and over again. Install software x. Office problem y. Re-install Windows cause pc is not running anymore and whatnot... i would like to do something more creative. something with music or art in any way... but i only learned that it stuff and it's hard to get into something new.

2. the company i work for i paying way less then any other company but my job is stable so i don't really wanna quit and may have troubles finding something new

3. it takes me 3 hours to get to work and back every day. I´m out of my house for 12 hours a day. i don't have any time under the week to do stuff cause when i get home i have to do the laundry and all that and keep up with the bills and everything... i live alone, so there is no one that i could spare the work with...


----------



## necronile (Apr 29, 2013)

caskettheclown said:


> That is pretty much me. For those who don't get the reference, its a character from the movie "Clerks". I work at a gas station 5 times a week, 3 overnight shifts and 2 day shifts so I basically never know when i'm sleeping. Overnights I stock the coolers and clean a good bit, come morning time I put food on the rollergrill and make coffee. While doing all this I deal with customers, usually rude ones though I have made a few friends. They get rude cause I ask for the ID when they buy alcohol. Its our policy to ID everyone and we can't sell alcohol to them if the ID is expired. Seriously i've had people throw change at me because they where so mad, had people slam beer bottles on the counter and scream at me multiple times.
> Then when the manager comes in, he always finds something to bitch at me about, no matter how minuscule it is, he will find it. I got bitched at today cause the personal trash can behind the counter had a cup in it when he came in and the trash cans are supposed to be empty beginning of every shift. My old managers LOVED ME, so not sure what his problem is.
> Day shifts are pretty easy, stock and clean a bit while dealing with customers mostly.
> 
> Currently looking for another job closer to home instead of 40 minutes away, probably another gas station as its something i've grown to like a bit and I know I can do (Seriously its stupid easy). Preferably I want to work at a non franchised gas station where the manager/owner is fairly laid back about things as long as work gets done, while taking classes to get a degree of some sort to help me become a counselor or social worker of some sort.


So sometimes you go and say:
''Im not even supposed to be here today!''


----------



## caskettheclown (Apr 29, 2013)

^Pretty much yea


----------



## jordanky (Apr 29, 2013)

I wear many hats at a privately owned guitar shop. In addition to obvious in-store sales, I am a full time repair tech, run eBay, webstore and other internet jobs such as promotions, advertising, etc and I also seem to be the only person that keeps the place clean and looking nice. I used to work for the Census Bureau but that job freaked me out!


----------



## AliceLG (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a Junior IT Consultant at Volkswagen HQ in Germany 

and I fucking hate it 

It's just a fancy title, at the end of the day I just program some shit using outdated technology and deal with the horrible bureaucracy that is embedded in any huge german company.

The worst part? Given my non-EU immigrant status I can't just quit and look for a better/more-fulfilling/more-fun/not-so-fucking-boring job. If I last a whole month unemployed I get shipped back home 

Regarding the utterly ignored sidenote: fluent english and german, native spanish.


----------



## imprinted (Apr 29, 2013)

I work on these:






calibrating these






Work's dragged me round most North Sea installations plus some work in the Danish Sector and off the coast of Basrah at KAAOT & ABOT. 

Officially I'm called a Metering Technician, it's alright I suppose!


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 29, 2013)

> I'm a Junior IT Consultant at Volkswagen HQ in Germany
> 
> and I fucking hate it



seems to be the rule in a way.
it's rare that i find someone working in the IT for VW who loves the job there....
You are from Braunschweig too? lets have a chat... pm if u wanna talk anything


----------



## Roran109 (Apr 29, 2013)

Teacher assistant at a preschool, while going to college for a Bachelor's in English Literature, I graduate this time next year. I've taught countless 4-year olds how to fist bump and throw up the horns.

\m/


----------



## Pat_tct (Apr 29, 2013)

badass good teaching^^


----------



## Rook (Apr 29, 2013)

Full time student (until about 3 weeks from now, woo) doing Electronic and Electrical Engineering at UCL in London, I also work full time in a restaurant as pseudo assistant manager, but I'm on leave for my finals.

When I finish in a couple weeks I'm gunna look into:
Marketing Firms
Finance Institutions of sorts
Start-up Eng Firms
or
Motorsport doing one of the first two of the list

So basically not be an engineer. I would be but I feel like I'd be shit at it, I'm better at every part of engineering besides the actually deep theory.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 29, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> side note: who else in ss.org is bilingual or trilingual?



I suppose I'll respond to this, too, since Alice pointed out that it's been being ignored.

When I was in the Navy I went to the Defense Language Institute, which is a very intensive language school where you essentially do nothing but study a language 8 hours a day, five days a week, for however many months it takes for the school to deem course graduates to be fluent. In my case I was sent there to study Arabic, and the course was about 18 months long. At the end of it I could have considered myself fluent in Modern Standard Arabic and I later received extra training in the Iraqi dialect. However, I haven't really had cause to use any Arabic since getting out of the Navy six years ago and if you don't use it you lose it, so calling myself fluent in it at this point would be being exceedingly generous.

After getting out of the military I took my military money and went off to Uni, and pretty much on a whim decided I was going to get my degree in Spanish, despite never having even taken a single Spanish course before. I managed to cram an entire Spanish degree, from dead beginner to high-level courses, into six semesters. At the end of it all I was more or less fluent (in fact, I can still talk about linguistics, phonetics and phonology more readily in Spanish than in English, since every course I've taken in them was conducted entirely in Spanish so I don't really have the English vocabulary for many of the terms lodged in my brain yet ), but I graduated nearly two years ago and I can slowly feel my Spanish going the way of my Arabic. That kinda sucks, and I really should be making some sort of effort to retain it.

In high school I took German and French and in Uni I took Mandarin and Japanese as electives in addition to my Spanish course load, but I'd never in even my most conceited fits of braggadoccio try to claim fluency in any of them.


----------



## hairychris (Apr 29, 2013)

"Collaboration Systems Manager" apparently....

I annoy people using SharePoint, LifeRay, Lotus Domino, OpenText, that sort of crap.

I have a Computer Science degree but pure programming bored me. I went into IT Support, spent a few years doing that until threatening to ogo postal if asked to change toner once more time, made the choice to go into a semi-development role as opposed to either hardcore networking (kinda bored me as well) or management (I can't be dealing with political BS, or trying to sort out people's problems. Give me technology to talk to, none of that other shit). Yeah, this has somewhat affected my pay packet but fuck it.

Languages: English. Almost studied for a TEFL, didn't get round to it. I may do that if I want a job change and fuck off to Eastern Europe somewhere.


----------



## crg123 (Apr 29, 2013)

Follow up to earlier: I just got a job working at an architecture firm after graduation. So excited!


----------



## Kreml (Apr 29, 2013)

Im a electrician apprentice, and i really love my job because of the diverse tasks im given. One day im fixing water pumps at the bottom of a dark and dirty well, and the next im programming the ventilation system at the Copenhagen Opera

The pay isnt very high yet, but i still manage to get some NGDs and tattoos now and then


----------



## DrGand (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a cell phone technician for a small business. I get paid minimum wage to swap screens on iPhones for 5 hours a day/6 days a week.

But hey, as a high school student who still lives with his mom... The $800/month is pretty good .


----------



## Nykur_Myrkvi (Apr 29, 2013)

I work with people with special needs. I work mostly with autistic teenagers.

About the bi-trilingual question:

I speak Icelandic and English fluently, I've studied Danish and can speak/write it on an OK level at least but I'm quite rusty since I haven't had a lot of opportunities to use it. I studied French as well and while I understand a bit I can't really say I know French as I don't have any experience speaking it outside an oral exam or two.

I also know how to explain that I don't know the language and ask "Do you speak English?" in quite a few languages.


----------



## TheFerryMan (Apr 29, 2013)

I tutor students in programs like Maya,zbrush, mudbox Flash, photoshop, Unity(game Engine) and whatever else they need.

I don't get paid enough


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 29, 2013)

I am a motorcycle salesman at Action Powersports in Tulsa, Ok. So I get to be around what I love and actually make good money doing it unlike if I were to work at like Guitar Center. Used to wok for an independent guitar shop and loved it but not much money in it for me. 

If you around the Oklahoma area and need a good bike go to www.cycleaction.com and of course you get an SSO hook up!!!


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a (hopefully) soon to be organic chemistry grad student, I've been working the last year or two in a lab doing research into bacterial protein purification. I smell like sulfides every day when I come home 

I took four years of Latin in high school, I can read most Spanish and I speak shit Russian.


----------



## SkapocalypseNow (Apr 29, 2013)

I manage, operate, and very loosely own a guitar shop (family owned business, etc.) I run the counter, do sales, do promotion and advertising, design and maintain anything website related, keep the Facebook page active and updated, handle orders, purchases, consignments, and trade-ins, answer the phones, plan and coordinate events, maintain and track inventory, financial information, and basic marketing information, perform basic maintenance on customer and in stock guitars, pay bills, and maintain the property.

Super-manager, if you will.


----------



## Chickenhawk (Apr 29, 2013)

Handbanana said:


> Yeah we haven't used DU for a while. We use Tungsten ELC's. I'm actually a B2 guy, so the latest and greatest. At least until we get lasers....haha



The DU we had was old as shit. I we in Iraq for all of 07 and the beginning of 08, and most of the stuff we had to de-mil seemed ancient. 




Lukifer said:


> I am a motorcycle salesman at Action Powersports in Tulsa, Ok. So I get to be around what I love and actually make good money doing it unlike if I were to work at like Guitar Center. Used to wok for an independent guitar shop and loved it but not much money in it for me.
> 
> If you around the Oklahoma area and need a good bike go to www.cycleaction.com and of course you get an SSO hook up!!!



I want a picture of that 06 Street Glide. And go ahead and send me the blue 05 Springer.


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 29, 2013)

Chickenhawk said:


> The DU we had was old as shit. I we in Iraq for all of 07 and the beginning of 08, and most of the stuff we had to de-mil seemed ancient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cool Ill get u some pics tomorrow!!!


----------



## jordanky (Apr 29, 2013)

SkapocalypseNow said:


> I manage, operate, and very loosely own a guitar shop (family owned business, etc.) I run the counter, do sales, do promotion and advertising, design and maintain anything website related, keep the Facebook page active and updated, handle orders, purchases, consignments, and trade-ins, answer the phones, plan and coordinate events, maintain and track inventory, financial information, and basic marketing information, perform basic maintenance on customer and in stock guitars, pay bills, and maintain the property.
> 
> Super-manager, if you will.



Sounds like we wear the same pants in the music store family!


----------



## pondman (Apr 29, 2013)

Serial killer , I love my work .


----------



## IbanezShreds (Apr 29, 2013)

Dispatcher for an expedite company. At 21, can't complain!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a full-time university student, majoring in English Lit. and minoring in Human Environment. Considering switching to a double-major, because it would only mean one more semester. I also work two jobs, one in retail and one as a bike mechanic.


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 29, 2013)




----------



## Lukifer (Apr 29, 2013)

Seeing as everyone is listing military as well I spent 7 years in the US Army as in the logistics/transportation field. Doesnt sound exciting until I went to Iraq twice!!! Then it was game on but in the states mainly ALOT of beer drinking and working in an office or warehouse hung over.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 29, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


>



Mother of god.... 

i adore your profession good sir


----------



## Lukifer (Apr 29, 2013)

axxessdenied said:


>



I hate you because today is my Sunday and Im drinking and thinking "Im hungry" then I see this


----------



## Origin (Apr 29, 2013)

I have two diplomas in Accounting; right now I wash dishes at a downtown restaurant about 35 hrs/week and might be taking on a PT moving job too. Not sure if I want to be in an office as a career, though the knowledge is invaluable in life, and I'm considering taking up a trade like carpentry or masonry.


----------



## angus (Apr 29, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> I'm a (hopefully) soon to be organic chemistry grad student



Where at? Have you heard?


----------



## axxessdenied (Apr 29, 2013)

Lukifer said:


> I hate you because today is my Sunday and Im drinking and thinking "Im hungry" then I see this



I've got more where that came from


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 29, 2013)

angus said:


> Where at? Have you heard?



I applied to a few places in Colorado, UNC, California, WVU, and some others but nothing really panned out. Still in talks with a few others, but nothing is definite yet. I'm considering working in a different lab for a year or two somewhere to get more experience before doing the application process all over again. I'll have a better idea in like a month


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a high school teacher, running a small Photography business on the side, and getting my 2nd degree (Math).


----------



## djyngwie (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm a high school teacher too. Or rather, I teach the equivalent level to adults. The majority of my students are still rather young, though (usually in their twenties). I teach physics and math. I'm in pedagogical training this year (mandatory for all teachers of this level), but also sick at the moment. I'm hoping to be back soon.


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 29, 2013)

im a flooring salesman. we have been in bitnezz since 1946...i sell floors


----------



## mcd (Apr 29, 2013)

Same job but now we are called Infantry Immersion Trainer Operators, and/or Unit Tactics Analyst... I imagine job title changing at least 4 more times this year.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 29, 2013)

mcd said:


> Same job but now we are called Infantry Immersion Trainer Operators, and/or Unit Tactics Analyst... I imagine job title changing at least 4 more times this year.




That's the military for you, haha. One command I was at changed the actual _command_ name two times while I was in training there . No big deal, really, but it was mildly irritating having to get a new cap to wear with my utilities every time they changed it, since the Navy's just crazy for their command ballcaps (rather, they _were_. Not sure if those goofy new digitals they started wearing since after I separated phased out the utilities).


----------



## mcd (Apr 29, 2013)

Its a civilian job thats the worst part. You guys do look like digital blue berries now too


----------



## gordon_mlz (Apr 29, 2013)

Electrical Engineer here


----------



## uberthrall (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm the night manager at a taxi company outside of Boston. I'm there right now and yes.....it sucks.


----------



## DoomMantia (Apr 30, 2013)

Electrical Engineer on a coal mine.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 30, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> wow really? what languages? where did you learn all of them? how!?



English, Spanish, French, Russian, Cantonese.

English and Spanish were primary languages. French I studied in high school, and then spent some time travelling with... er... a Belgian motorcycle enthusiasts club throughout Europe. Russian I started as a lark, taking Intensive Russian I for a semester, then Intensive II the next, and then we all petitioned for our teacher to do Intensive Russian III during the summer semester, and then we were doing the UN-level translation courses and such the next semester.

Cantonese was unexpected. Several people from my kung fu class and I used to go to the American Theater, which had Chinese movie triple features on Saturdays. All the movies were either in Mandarin or Cantonese, with Chinese (which reads about the same for both) and English subtitles. After a while, I started noticing words matching certain characters, and then I started matching them up with the English. "Wow! Shao Lin means Green Forest!" We learned through extreme voluntary immersion. *laugh*

I've since learned a few more, usually one every couple of years, and then I go back and polish things up again. 

I have a coworker who used to watch telenovellas all the time in high school, and she and her friends found out that they were fluent in Spanish after a few years... 



Grand Moff Tim said:


> However, I haven't really had cause to use any Arabic since getting out of the Navy six years ago and if you don't use it you lose it, so calling myself fluent in it at this point would be being exceedingly generous.
> 
> ...I graduated nearly two years ago and I can slowly feel my Spanish going the way of my Arabic. That kinda sucks, and I really should be making some sort of effort to retain it.
> 
> In high school I took German and French and in Uni I took Mandarin and Japanese as electives in addition to my Spanish course load, but I'd never in even my most conceited fits of braggadoccio try to claim fluency in any of them.



A friend of mine who was Poet Laureate in his country once told me not to worry too much about looking for the perfect word in a different language, and he had a good point. There are people who speak with a beautiful accent but who don't say much, and there are people who have terrible accents but who manage to engage in all aspects of life in a foreign language. I've decided to be that second person when I'm in a foreign country, and so I go to the markets, to restaurants, movies,and so on, reading newspapers and watching the news. It's amazing how much you can learn by engaging....

I


----------



## Konfyouzd (Apr 30, 2013)

Software developer... And according to the Brainbench test I just took last night--not a very good one.


----------



## tripguitar (Apr 30, 2013)

I update and maintain a parts and maintenance database for the US Army's helicopters. Also sometimes other international helicopters.

I also have a recording studio on the side that i do on nights and weekends.

i also work for a small live sound company that specializes in events (not bands). funny thing is i recently found out the owner of the company is also Jose Feliciano's tour manager!! (he did feliz navidad)


----------



## JEngelking (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm a full time college student right now, seeking employment. wallbash Currently I'm just doing GenEds, but I'm thinking of majoring in Audio Engineering. Might also try to take a year off school to work full-time after I finish my two year degree to pay off some college bills and move out of the house.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 30, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> I'm a (hopefully) soon to be organic chemistry grad student, I've been working the last year or two in a lab doing research into bacterial protein purification. I smell like sulfides every day when I come home
> 
> I took four years of Latin in high school, I can read most Spanish and I speak shit Russian.


 
That's awesome! I'm gonna start attending college this fall as a Chemistry major.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 30, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> That's awesome! I'm gonna start attending college this fall as a Chemistry major.



Cool, where at? Do you know where your interests are yet? I know there are a few chem people here.


----------



## musicaldeath (Apr 30, 2013)

Piping Designer. I design oil and gas facilities. Just started my own consulting company too. Basically, I do the same job, now I just get to whore myself out to more places lol.


----------



## Kidneythief (Apr 30, 2013)

Service Desk Agent at a multinational corporation. Wooo!
I just changed into a new position, from user helpdesk (in the last 2 years) to networking team, 1st level support. That means monitoring, and solving incidents with Cisco and Alcatel routers/switches and so on.

_Edit_ Also...languages: English, German
By degree I would be an English teacher, but realized in my last semester, that I don't really want to teach kids.

Also got a Certificate in ITIL V3 foundation (IT guys might know), and also aiming to go for: CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Associate) and MCS (Microsoft Solutions Associate), and if everything goes well next step in ITIL too...just have to wait that the trainings will be organized. And that I can get a place in time. They tend to fill up quickly.

Not really the manager type myself either..yet, I still want to learn something "practical" :/


----------



## Xaios (Apr 30, 2013)

Insurance broker.

I had actually started down the road to going to school for IT, and I've retained a fair amount of web programming-oriented knowledge (PHP and web-oriented databases) which was an interest when I was in high school, but after first year I simply couldn't afford to go anymore. =\

As far as languages go, nowadays just English. There was a time when I was fluent in French (I can still read it just fine, at least) as I was in french immersion all through elementary, middle and high school, but as has already been stated, "use it or lose it." In spite of receiving the grand majority of my life's education in French, I never really had any desire to know it and I _certainly_ didn't enjoy it, but my parents felt it would help sharpen me. I don't really know if they were right.


----------



## Yimmj (Apr 30, 2013)

Hmmm alot of military guys on ss.org! pretty awesome, as i have several friends that are either marines or army


----------



## mlp187 (Apr 30, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Insurance broker.


 
Nice. I worked as an underwriter for a state affiliated worker's comp agency. I got hired there as clerical support shortly after high school. After 10 years of sparkling performance and countless promotions, we got a new President and he laid off everyone with under 15 years experience. That was me. 

Luckily I saw the writing on the wall once we began severely raping our policy holders. I enrolled part time at a local junior college and started knocking out math courses. I got a job 2 weeks after being laid off at a 40% pay cut, but the people are great. They work with my school schedule and in return I work as hard as fucking possible for them. 

So I work at a nurse staffing agency and study Applied Physics full time at Cal State San Marcos.


----------



## Pav (Apr 30, 2013)

I work retail whilst I attend school full-time. I used to sell appliances but recently moved back into the store's warehouse, as one of the guys sweating and bleeding behind the scenes. Hopefully I can finish this electrical engineering degree to get the hell out.


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 30, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> Cool, where at? Do you know where your interests are yet? I know there are a few chem people here.



I'm going to be attending Indiana University Southeast because I've got two scholarships there. Depending on how that goes I may further my chemistry education and get a master's somewhere else because IUS only offers a four year program. I'm interested in organic chemistry and possibly a minor in biology but I'm still indecisive. Do you have any tips?


----------



## Decreate (Apr 30, 2013)

Up until a month ago I was still a Front Office Duty Manager at a hotel...now I'm taking a couple of months off before I start looking for a new job.


----------



## Murdstone (Apr 30, 2013)

BCrotchett said:


> I'm going to be attending Indiana University Southeast because I've got two scholarships there. Depending on how that goes I may further my chemistry education and get a master's somewhere else because IUS only offers a four year program. I'm interested in organic chemistry and possibly a minor in biology but I'm still indecisive. Do you have any tips?



Ochem is a blast but you should go into it prepared. I read the entire text book before I took the class so that any material that was given to me wasn't brand new. Get McMurry's book, whether or not your professor assigns it. It's very well written and should help you understand it more. 

When you get to pchem, make sure you can do calculus really well beforehand. I'm sure Jakke would have more input on that than I though, I was never a fan of those classes. 

I majored in biochemistry so I can say that having a bio minor will help you a lot when it comes to organic chemistry, however something like cell/molecular biology or biochemistry would look even better (and honestly you'll feel better about yourself for not doing just biology )


----------



## GizmoJunior (Apr 30, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> Ochem is a blast but you should go into it prepared. I read the entire text book before I took the class so that any material that was given to me wasn't brand new. Get McMurry's book, whether or not your professor assigns it. It's very well written and should help you understand it more.
> 
> When you get to pchem, make sure you can do calculus really well beforehand. I'm sure Jakke would have more input on that than I though, I was never a fan of those classes.
> 
> I majored in biochemistry so I can say that having a bio minor will help you a lot when it comes to organic chemistry, however something like cell/molecular biology or biochemistry would look even better (and honestly you'll feel better about yourself for not doing just biology )



I'll definitely look into that book and thanks for the suggestion. I'm definitely interested in organic chemistry and just biology wouldn't be as beneficial as the other minors you listed. I'm decently prepared because I've taken Calculus AP, Biology AP, and Chemistry I and II throughout high school.


----------



## Valennic (May 1, 2013)

Warehouse worker, 3 12 hour nightshifts a week. Leaves my weeks wide open for giving lessons, repairs, etc at the shop i work at the other four days a week. Sweet schedule is sweet.


----------



## Yimmj (May 1, 2013)

Hmmmmm I'm not sure if I would hate night shifts, or really like them, considering ive never worked one, not sure if I want to find a job that has me working night shifts


----------



## Xaios (May 1, 2013)

mlp187 said:


> Nice. I worked as an underwriter for a state affiliated worker's comp agency. I got hired there as clerical support shortly after high school. After 10 years of sparkling performance and countless promotions, we got a new President and he laid off everyone with under 15 years experience. That was me.
> 
> Luckily I saw the writing on the wall once we began severely raping our policy holders. I enrolled part time at a local junior college and started knocking out math courses. I got a job 2 weeks after being laid off at a 40% pay cut, but the people are great. They work with my school schedule and in return I work as hard as fucking possible for them.



Ah, underwriters. Some days I love you guys, some days I want to throttle you by your shirt collars. 

And yeah, corporate politics suck. I've only been a broker for about 5 years, but I've seen my share of that as well.


----------



## hand amputation (May 1, 2013)

I'm a graphic designer for a small print publication.


----------



## mlp187 (May 1, 2013)

Xaios said:


> Ah, underwriters. Some days I love you guys, some days I want to throttle you by your shirt collars.


That's funny because I felt the same about many of my coworkers! I wouldn't blame you!


----------



## MikeH (May 1, 2013)

Shipping and receiving clerk for a company that builds/stains custom stair treads, risers, and moldings.


----------



## TheDepthsWillRise (May 1, 2013)

User Interface developer for an IT security firm. My home office is my studio.


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (May 2, 2013)

I slang cellphones to people full-time in a retail setting, the commission we get paid in comparison to the level of difficulty at our jobs is too good it's almost criminal. I get hours i like, my manager is a good friend and my best friends fiancee, my co-workers are dope, and so far i've gotten away with having long hair... hence why i graduated with a degree in Business and Marketing a year ago but i'm still slangin' phones. Gyeah Boiiii 

Downsides - 

Sadly, most of the demographic that we sell to convince themselves to buy phones that have more complex options than they need, and end up having little to no clue on how to function with their purchase. I.e. Iphones

The mall i work at can be just really fuckin' brain dead boring sometimes...  

And you get the odd complete bitch or utter douche canoe that you have to deal with, as is the case with retail, but we do have the right to refuse service, but all we really wanna do is tell them to EAT A DICK!!! 

The former will have to suffice for now...

EDIT

I'm fluent in three languages - English, Arabic, and bad English.


----------



## Yimmj (May 2, 2013)

GatherTheArsenal said:


> I'm fluent in three languages - English, Arabic, and bad English.




fluent in english and bad english?  wat


----------



## Labrie (May 2, 2013)

Yimmj said:


> Hmmmmm I'm not sure if I would hate night shifts, or really like them, considering ive never worked one, not sure if I want to find a job that has me working night shifts



It all depends what the job is. I don't mind night shifts in my job because I get a shift premium and it's usually less busy so I can get a few hours of sleep. Also with firefighting I have my pager on 24/7 but that's just par for the course in my field. If I was working in a factory overnight I'd probably lose my mind.


----------



## danresn (May 2, 2013)

Full time student of Business (Economics) and Creative Industries (Music).

Work 20 hours a week at a supermarket. Not too bad, in Australia the minimum wage for a 17 year old is $13.06


----------



## AscendingMatt (May 2, 2013)

refinishing and installing hardwood floors for over 8 years. my only job ive ever had


----------



## Alimination (May 2, 2013)

I'm an Artist at Konami gaming inc

I used to do freelance stuff but not so much anymore do to lack of time. I want to play guitar more.  

Aside from English I'm fluent in Farci, and I used to be good at French and Japanese back in school... not so much anymore.


----------



## Insightibanez (May 3, 2013)

Ensuring that my family is taking care of first before myself; financially, emotionally, and spiritually.

But I don't see it as a job, it's an honor, a way of life....


----------



## groverj3 (May 4, 2013)

Murdstone said:


> Ochem is a blast but you should go into it prepared. I read the entire text book before I took the class so that any material that was given to me wasn't brand new. Get McMurry's book, whether or not your professor assigns it. It's very well written and should help you understand it more.
> 
> When you get to pchem, make sure you can do calculus really well beforehand. I'm sure Jakke would have more input on that than I though, I was never a fan of those classes.
> 
> I majored in biochemistry so I can say that having a bio minor will help you a lot when it comes to organic chemistry, however something like cell/molecular biology or biochemistry would look even better (and honestly you'll feel better about yourself for not doing just biology )





BCrotchett said:


> I'll definitely look into that book and thanks for the suggestion. I'm definitely interested in organic chemistry and just biology wouldn't be as beneficial as the other minors you listed. I'm decently prepared because I've taken Calculus AP, Biology AP, and Chemistry I and II throughout high school.



I double majored in biochem/molecular bio and chemistry. The better your understanding of calc, the more you'll get out of Pchem for sure. I thought the quantum mechanics stuff was really interesting, but hated everything in thermodynamics. Granted, I'm never going to use any of it anyway... but it's interesting stuff, for sure.

As far as organic chem. It's kind of a love it or hate it thing. I loved it, it's very logical, but not as stringent as all the simple inorganic stuff. That's a good textbook, it's more or less the standard that most courses are taught from. I used a different one, can't remember the author's name...

Best of luck. Being a science major sometimes seems like a very masochistic thing to do to yourself... but you learn more interesting stuff than pretty much everyone else at any university


----------



## groverj3 (May 4, 2013)

I suppose I could update this.

I'm soon to be a broke-ass and unemployed cell and molecular biology graduate student at The University of Arizona as long as things work out. Wasn't my first choice, but I think I can live with getting away from Michigan winters. It'll be nice to move away from Michigan. Nothing wrong with the place, but it's time for a change of scenery. It's only an M.S. program, but seeing as most biotech companies don't GAF if you have a PhD or MS I think it'll be worth it.

I also speak German at the level of a mentally handicapped 5 year old.


----------



## narad (May 4, 2013)

Alimination said:


> I'm an Artist at Konami gaming inc



That's awesome!


----------



## angus (May 5, 2013)

groverj3 said:


> I suppose I could update this.
> 
> I'm soon to be a broke-ass and unemployed cell and molecular biology graduate student at The University of Arizona as long as things work out. Wasn't my first choice, but I think I can live with getting away from Michigan winters. It'll be nice to move away from Michigan. Nothing wrong with the place, but it's time for a change of scenery. It's only an M.S. program, but seeing as most biotech companies don't GAF if you have a PhD or MS I think it'll be worth it.
> 
> I also speak German at the level of a mentally handicapped 5 year old.



Disagree- on the contrary, they don't GAF if you have BS or BS/MS- you'll apply for the same level of job either way, but the MS at best helps you keep the door open long enough.

If you want a future in biotech, go UA, nail the MS program, and apply immediately for a PhD program. It's very, very difficult to go anywhere in biotech without an MD or PhD. You can get jobs, but the MS won't help get you anywhere, and without a higher level degree you'll hit a professional ceiling in 2-3 years. 

Biotech, biomed, and chemical engineering are pretty much the only tech industries where having a PhD is pretty much requisite to having a great career...unfortunately.


----------



## groverj3 (May 5, 2013)

angus said:


> Disagree- on the contrary, they don't GAF if you have BS or BS/MS- you'll apply for the same level of job either way, but the MS at best helps you keep the door open long enough.
> 
> If you want a future in biotech, go UA, nail the MS program, and apply immediately for a PhD program. It's very, very difficult to go anywhere in biotech without an MD or PhD. You can get jobs, but the MS won't help get you anywhere, and without a higher level degree you'll hit a professional ceiling in 2-3 years.
> 
> Biotech, biomed, and chemical engineering are pretty much the only tech industries where having a PhD is pretty much requisite to having a great career...unfortunately.



That's not necessarily true. Most job postings are advertised as "MS with X # of years experience" or "PhD with Y number of years experience." The only time you absolutely need a PhD is if you want to work in academia. I do plan on continuing with a PhD afterwords since that is what I wanted to do originally (as of right now, but things could change), but it isn't completely necessary. Granted, there may be some doors closed to you, but in some cases PhDs put restrictions on the types of jobs you can find.

The whole system is kind of broken. You have to really hope you develop some marketable skills during any science graduate program because if your research topics aren't applicable to the job market, then you're pretty much shit out of luck. However, this just what I've seen. I really think that academics are the ones trying to perpetuate this idea of "if you don't have a PhD, you're worthless." but things have been changing outside of universities.

I'm getting off topic anyway...


----------



## angus (May 5, 2013)

I've worked in biotech for a while, and know the system very well (the Palo Alto/Boston model, anyway). If you're cool making $70k for the rest of your life, MS is fine- but PhDs will take the majority of the good jobs, and after 10-12 years of experience you'll have chances to get good positions, but they'll still mostly be taken by PhDs. PhDs in those fields really is necessary if you want something beyond a lab tech or lab tech-like job. 

Research topics for PhDs doesn't matter at all- it's a complete fallacy. It gets restated all the time but is not borne out at all. No matter what you study as your PhD topic, within 3-5 years it'll be outdated anyway. The reason why the PhD is important is that a) it's a rite of passage, and b) it shows you have put serious time and dedication into understanding the scientific process. You can study just about anything the field and move to another are in the field later if it is even mildly related. 

Good science PhDs are always being sought out in those fields in the big markets. BS/MS candidates are a dime a dozen and are fully saturated, unless you move into smaller secondary/tertiary markets.

It's not awesome, I agree- but as companies become more and more risk averse, they choose to pick PhDs and stick with them for a long time, which creates this situation.


----------



## PureImagination (May 6, 2013)

Just got a job in a coffee shop, it's pretty awesome. I get free drinks and food.


----------



## FeedMeWithColours (May 7, 2013)

I do one of the upscale jobs "All the Mexicans take in the USA".

Landscaper.

Edit: Most of you have pretty damn cool jobs.


----------



## Bleach31 (May 7, 2013)

I work as a game advisor at gamestop. Really have to find second job though. Not enough hours to pay for my gear.


----------



## Demiurge (May 7, 2013)

Insurance claims adjuster. While you fellas in metal bands think you're doing the devil's work, I really am doing it!


----------



## sear (May 7, 2013)

I work as a game master at a small MMO publisher. Yaay.


----------



## Seanthesheep (May 8, 2013)

full time accountant while I get a degree in earth sciences  

after next year might switch over to mineral engineering degree though. Depends on a lot but I have to start thinking about it now


----------



## baptizedinblood (May 8, 2013)

Currently an Intern in the IT Department for my City at City Hall., working as a Web Designer. I also do freelance Web and Graphic design on the side to help fuel the GAS.


----------



## Mongolianbbq (May 8, 2013)

Production worker, assembling plissé curtains..

Great fun >.>


----------



## icos211 (May 12, 2013)

Up until just a short time ago, I was a Tae Kwon Do instructor. Now I am a kennel tech and veterinary assistant at a veterinary clinic. It is a lot less yelling, but a lot less exercise. Ive put on 20 lbs in the two months since I stopped working at the Do Jang


----------



## Ralyks (May 12, 2013)

Financial Services Rep at a Credit Union. I also have my Bachelors in Music Theory and Composition, and Contemporary Music Studies. Tried moving to Music Education for my Masters, realized it wasn't going to bode well/not what I want to do anyway, now getting back to focusing on why I did Theory/Composition in the first place, outside of the 9 - 5 work grind, which I actually like my main job and may do a Business Degree through tuition reimbursement.


----------



## silent suicide (May 25, 2013)

I make boxes.
No really, I build boxes.
Free wood nonetheless, cause I just made a pedalboard for free


----------

